# shrimp hybrids



## jeff158 (May 27, 2009)

hey anyone know what colors would occur if i breed yellow shrimp and fire reds togehter? or any other shrimp for that matter


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Orange?


----------



## Tetrathug (Oct 9, 2009)

They are both varieties of Neocaridina heterpoda, and as a result can breed, however it is usually frowned upon since both varieties are selectively bred to get their color. If they inter-breed you will most likely get a wild type of Neocardina heterpoda. Check out the link, has a good pic of the end result.
http://www.planetinverts.com/Neocaridina_Heteropoda.html


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

If you cross breed your shrimps, the Shrimp Police will come and take your shrimps away. 

Or they may just revert to transparent wild types.


----------



## jeff158 (May 27, 2009)

@[email protected] why do they revert back to the old one? anyone interested in hybrids ?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

jeff158 said:


> @[email protected] why do they revert back to the old one? anyone interested in hybrids ?


Because of how genes work. I'm guessing the wild type genes are dominant, while the color morph genes are recessive. If two different sets of recessive genes are each responsible for the respective color morphs, then it makes sense that crossing the two morphs will result in both genes being "masked".


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes I have a tank with hybrids and you will get a lot of those for sure, I also get blacks and dark blues because I had a mix of cherries, greens and blues. None of them look as striking as they originally did years ago..

Unless you like black or tigerish looking.. lol


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> Yes I have a tank with hybrids and you will get a lot of those for sure, I also get blacks and dark blues because I had a mix of cherries, greens and blues. None of them look as striking as they originally did years ago..
> 
> Unless you like black or tigerish looking.. lol


black/blue - would like to see photos of that -sounds cool!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ooooo they are hard to photograph being in a 90 and all but here is one of the blackish ones/brown










One of the tiger ish ones, these tend to be more greeny









One of the blue guys









Hope that helps, my hubby found a nice red one the other day as well which was interesting. Its been a long time since I've had any strong colour like that. My stock is old, I haven't added any new shrimps for a long long time.. I kinda hate the idea of screwing up more pure cherries and stuff lol


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

are you selling any? these are amazing!


----------

